# Midi keyboard uneven



## hastoy (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, my midi keyboard (brand Fatar) is uneven, meaning that for the same velocity a note will sound louder than the next one. Do you have ideas on how to correct that within Kontakt ? A script for that would be cool, being able to adjust the velocity response of each note. Thanks for any help.

Giom


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Giom,
It would certainly be possible, but I wonder how one would calibrate it reliably...

Nils


----------



## hastoy (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Nils,

Actually I would have to adjust the response of certain keys that are obviously off (clearly too soft or loud). I don't need a perfect calibration like dropping a calibrated weight on each key and measuring the exact response. All I need is a script that has an adjustable value for each key response.

Giom


----------



## JustinW (Nov 15, 2007)

SO basically changing the velocity curve for each key rather than the whole board?

Perhaps there are some internal issues with your controller.


----------



## hastoy (Nov 15, 2007)

that's right JustinW, changing the velocity curve for each key separately. And yes there must be internal issues with my controller since it's old and I pound it pretty hard on high days :D 

Giom


----------



## kotori (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi again Giom,

I wrote a script for you that you can find here:
http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/individual_note_velocity_rescaling_compiled.txt
Copy and paste it into Kontakt's script editor and press the Apply button.




The script first multiplies the velocity of each note with a factor and then adds a number to the velocity. The upper table contains the multiplicative factors (initially 100%) of each note and the lower curve the numbers to be added (initially 0).

To the right you can select a note to edit in the menu, or in case the "select note by midi" button is activated you can simply press the note on your keyboard to select it. The number to multiply with and add respectively can be set by using the two knobs to the right. 

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## hastoy (Nov 16, 2007)

wow ! perfect... thanks so much Nils, it is *exactly* what I needed.

Giom


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 16, 2007)

If this happens with most patches then you should consider opening up your board and cleaning. I have 3 Fatar/Studiologic and I can assure you that not cleaning after a few years WILL affect your velocity.

It's an easy task. Really... no sweat. Pm me if you need a step by step guide. 

Again- dont be intimidated by opening it up. No big deal...


----------



## Thonex (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice script Nils!!!!!

Even though I don't need it, it's always a pleasure to see how you come up with creative solutions... that are so clean and simple as well!!!

And you probably wrote it in less than 10 minutes :D .... well except maybe that set_text $Lable line with the scaling... those are always a pain to figure out with the exact spacing. :? 

Thanks Nils,

T


----------

